# Interco Blems



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You can buy direct from interco their blemished tires. 
They have 27" TSL's for $15.00 EACH
There's a BUNCH available!

http://www.intercotire.com/news-article.php?article=1

Just thought i'd share with you all.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep. They are for 10" and 11" wheels. No 12" at that price. For those that can run them though, they are the best deal going. That is what I am running on the backs of my son's 2x4 420. They made a whole new machine out of it. FOR CHEAP :bigok:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep.

I ordered a set of 27's for my 2wd 300 a while back. 100% legit deal. The lady that I ordered them from said they were infact not blems but they just had a butt-load of them overstocked.

Got them in and I couldn't find not one problem, so I assume she was being truthful.

120bucks for a SET yep...not a pair a SET shipped to my door.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Like Tacoma said, they are not blems, just overstock.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm.... will have to keep an eye on it. see if any 12's hit the list


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just emailed them about buying 2 of the 22's for my scrambler.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

337-334-3814. It works a lot better. :yup: You may be waiting a while on that email, lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome. thanks


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow i called for some for my 300 a while back and tires were like 20 bucks a piece or something but they said after shipping for all four it was close to 200 for just tires and i got my lil ag tires and 14in type 7's for much less and they have more tread lol, but 120-130 shipped is a awesome deal. maybe i should check back with them


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

if u wanna get rid of ag tires let me no lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no way man i love those things even though i know we need them for racing or should i say you need them for racing lol


----------

